# Ring doorbell



## garage_dweller

Bought a ring doorbell recently and it’s been great up to yesterday. Now seems hit and miss on picking up motion. Tried various tweaks but it’s not sorting it. 

Just stood in front of it, no notification. Went out earlier and it caught that, postie cane while I was out missed that. 

It’s ringing fine but missing motion activation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Does it have a reset button on it ? 

Presume there’s no Christmas lights in its line of sight that could be effecting the sensor ?


----------



## garage_dweller

No reset button and no lights. It’s intermittent though, notification when my wife left for work, one when I went out, not one when the postie came or when I went out and stood in front of it. Funnily enough it missed the postie yesterday to but not the day before. 

It’ll be going back at this rate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

Can you still see the motion recordings if you go back and check? So you know if its just the notification part thats not working or its missing the whole event?
EDIT: Also if you havent already, setup the motion zones so it only captures the areas you want, this might help


----------



## Andyblue

garage_dweller said:


> No reset button and no lights. It's intermittent though, notification when my wife left for work, one when I went out, not one when the postie came or when I went out and stood in front of it. Funnily enough it missed the postie yesterday to but not the day before.
> 
> It'll be going back at this rate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If there's no way to do a reset - might be worth checking on their site if you haven't, then yes, if it's under warranty, I'd be returning it. It's obviously not doing the job it's intended for re notifications etc...

Another thought - might be worth reinstall re your WiFi network, just in case that's the issue ???


----------



## garage_dweller

Sam6er said:


> Can you still see the motion recordings if you go back and check? So you know if its just the notification part thats not working or its missing the whole event?


It's missing the whole event.

I'll try taking the battery out and resetting the motion zone.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

I've had a Ring Doorbell for around 3 years now with no trouble. Have you checked for software updates?

Hopefully you get it sorted mate.


----------



## garage_dweller

rojer386 said:


> I've had a Ring Doorbell for around 3 years now with no trouble. Have you checked for software updates?
> 
> Hopefully you get it sorted mate.


No, but I'll do that. Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD

I don’t get these Ring things don’t burglars just walk up to them in a mask rip them off and throw it over next doors fence ?


----------



## garage_dweller

GSD said:


> I don't get these Ring things don't burglars just walk up to them in a mask rip them off and throw it over next doors fence ?


They could do but the doorbell would give you a notification that that was happening so you could act accordingly. They can't rip it off without activating it. And if they had a mask then there would be no need to rip it off.

So in summary no

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John-R-

Still toying with one of these but ideally I'd like it to work with the traditional "Chime" doorbell, which they don't seem to be able to do in the UK due the differences in operating voltages.

John


----------



## gatecrasher3

John-R- said:


> Still toying with one of these but ideally I'd like it to work with the traditional "Chime" doorbell, which they don't seem to be able to do in the UK due the differences in operating voltages.
> 
> John


I recently replaced my Ring doorbell with a Eufy battery doorbell. You get a unit with it to store footage locally that also operates as a chime if desired.

Not to mention all footage stored locally, no annual subscription, better battery life and better quality footage in my experience.

Worth a look.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I can't speak for the Ring, but you can connect a chime to the 'nest hello' John. Instead though, I use mine with the nest hubs so I can see what's doing. It works well.


----------



## nbray67

GeeWhizRS said:


> I can't speak for the Ring, but you can connect a chime to the 'nest hello' John. Instead though, I use mine with the nest hubs so I can see what's doing. It works well.


Ha ha, bl00dy door.


----------



## Ctreanor13

GeeWhizRS said:


> I can't speak for the Ring, but you can connect a chime to the 'nest hello' John. Instead though, I use mine with the nest hubs so I can see what's doing. It works well.


First time I've giggled at something today. I love it haha


----------



## Caledoniandream

Just a thought, are they easy to hack, so a criminal can actually work out if you are home and what time you come and go?
Just a thought.


----------



## garage_dweller

Caledoniandream said:


> Just a thought, are they easy to hack, so a criminal can actually work out if you are home and what time you come and go?
> Just a thought.


I don't think a burglar would employ a hacker to break into my house to be honest. And I'm sure someone who poses the skills of a hacker and house breaker would have bigger fish to fry.

It's not really aimed at catching a thief, we needed a doorbell, it was a good deal and it's got features that are handy for us (when it works), for example we can be in the garden and the doorbell rings on our phone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz

What version of the ring doorbell is it? I have a first gen and it has an orange button on the back to reset it.


----------



## garage_dweller

The Guz said:


> What version of the ring doorbell is it? I have a first gen and it has an orange button on the back to reset it.


It's V3. I changed the frequency of detection and it's picked up everything so far today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam6er

John-R- said:


> Still toying with one of these but ideally I'd like it to work with the traditional "Chime" doorbell, which they don't seem to be able to do in the UK due the differences in operating voltages.
> 
> John


I bought the ring chime thing as we live in a town house, you dont hear the doorbell going off every time. Chime works well, it sometimes doesnt go off though but its rare. you can also snooze the chime, so when my daughters having her afternoon nap i snooze it for a few hours so only the doorbell rings which doesnt effect her sleep.


----------



## shl-kelso

No issues here either, other than the major Amazon cloud/server outage a week or two back which stopped all these devices from working. I’ve recently signed up as an X-Line dealer too, for the installer-only versions with improved warranty and subscription-free cloud recording.

My doorbell is linked to a Chime Pro unit and linked to my Alexa account so I know get doorbell chimes/announcements all over the house!


----------



## DLGWRX02

I have the 2nd generation Ring with the ring chime inside, if anything I find it too sensitive, but after adjusting the motion zones it’s far less active. I also have it mounted on an angled back plate now as at first (I’m east facing) the sun was effecting it as it was in direct sunlight first thing in the morning up to about 1pm.


----------



## garage_dweller

DLGWRX02 said:


> I have the 2nd generation Ring with the ring chime inside, if anything I find it too sensitive, but after adjusting the motion zones it's far less active. I also have it mounted on an angled back plate now as at first (I'm east facing) the sun was effecting it as it was in direct sunlight first thing in the morning up to about 1pm.


That's interesting as I have mine on the angled box. But as I said after adjusting the frequency of detection it's been bang on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

They had an update a few days ago, well it may of been about for a week or more but I only found it a few days ago, now instead of adjusting individual zones, you have a box and you can literally outline exactly where you want to adjust the active triggering. At least now I’ve set it below the height of the neighbour and ours joining fence so when he has visitors it no longer triggers it (our front doors are side by side).


----------



## ianrobbo1

The only bugger that uses my front door is postwoman Patricia, and that's only to give me more bills, so I just stick to the old swann cameras.


----------



## UkDetail2021

Anyone else have issues with lag with the ring doorbell and the app? I find the talking is out of sync half the time. The reception to wifi is good and my broadband is top notch so not sure what it could be


----------



## DLGWRX02

UkDetail2021 said:


> Anyone else have issues with lag with the ring doorbell and the app? I find the talking is out of sync half the time. The reception to wifi is good and my broadband is top notch so not sure what it could be


Sometimes the app takes an age to open and quite often any delivery driver has about turned and on there way back out by the time I'm shouting at them.


----------



## The Guz

DLGWRX02 said:


> Sometimes the app takes an age to open and quite often any delivery driver has about turned and on there way back out by the time I'm shouting at them.


Rapid ring opens up faster.


----------



## MDC250

The Guz said:


> Rapid ring opens up faster.


That's a much quicker way to view thanks 

Noticed in this recent colder weather the quality of footage is rubbish. Wipe the lens and 2 minutes later it's the same terrible quality. Quick read on a couple of sites and they suggest using a rain repellant or one guy suggested washing up liquid. Both seem terrible ideas to me.

This is what we are contending with. Anybody got any suggestions. Obviously can't be out wiping the lens every 5 minutes


----------



## griffin1907

MDC 250 - what about a little "hood" for it, to cover the top of the door bell a little bit? Blink mini cameras have "bird house" style silicone covers for their cameras which are brilliant as helping reduce glare etc? 

As for lag & notification times - that comes to to signal interference & strength - Ring doorbells are VERY fussy about what kind of RSSI number makes them work well & not. I've spent ages getting mine to be reliable & work when it should.


----------



## MDC250

Sorry should have been clearer it's a Ring Door View Cam. Cover may work I guess, but it's a split opening vestibule door if that makes sense so not a lot of room plus would look pretty odd. Only an issue in very cold, damp conditions so basically winter


----------



## griffin1907

Oh - so do about 2 weeks of the year you'll be fine! 😂


----------



## MDC250

Yeah, Ring don’t seem to be forthcoming with that info but plenty of people report it is an issue. Is what it is, if I find a fix will be sure to post up.


----------



## MDC250

Major outage with Ring it seems at the moment. Spent a good hour messing around resetting router, taking battery out, soft and hard resets...wish I'd just checked their system status first


----------

